# Showing Glucose (in urine test)



## Louise N

I had an antenatal appointment and everything was fine apart from there was sugar present in my urine sample. I scored ++ for glucose :wacko:

My midwife called the maternity day unit to see if they wanted me to go in and have blood tests with the view to having a fasting blood test later in the week but the day unit said I should monitor my diet closely for 1 week and return to my midwife with a urine sample. If i'm still showig sugar next week then they will take further tests.

I'm really confused and the midwife was too. My BMI is 21 so i'm definitely not overweight and i'm not a big eater either. Infact since becoming pregnant i'm eating probably 1/3 less each day than I used to :wacko: I have been craving sugary snacks and have had a fair few buscuits and chocolates over the past week but could that have pushed my sugar up? I didn't show sugar at my booking appointment and i've not previously.

It has come as a big shock. I'm not going to eat any cholcolate or sweets for 1 week, which is going to be hard but since I got home i've looked through my kitchen cupboards and there's sugar where you never thought sugar would be - I don't know what i'm going to eat?!

Has anyone else had this? and so early?

I'm totally confuzzled :dohh:


----------



## ellie

I had +1 glucose in my urine but it was at about 28 weeks, it's been clear ever since. in my area they only check it out if it happens more than once, however I did end up doing a 2 hour fasting glucose tolerance test but that was mostly due to my dad having diabetes and my being over 35, it came back clear.
apparently glucose often shows up in urine pregnancy for no apparent reason and it doesn't necessarily mean anything, it's to do with your body processing things differently. I wouldn't worry too much and just see what happens next time they check it. 
I did cut back on sugar for a while but you're right its almost impossible to avoid it completely!


----------



## Louise N

*bump* lol

Just wondering if anyone else has had positive for glucose and gone on to have normal results later?

I'm worried :cry:

I'm so hungry today but I daren't eat anything snacky because there's so much darn sugar in everything.


----------



## msmith

Hi Louise,
I had a positive glucose test at 24 weeks and my midwife said it was more likely to be my diet as it was quite early fro gestational diabetes. I am usually pretty healthy but I had been eating more sugary stuff then usual, especially the day before the test was done.
I had to go back to the midwife the following week to have another urine glucose test and even though I did not completely cut out sugar I did reduce it back to my normal intake.
All was well with this test and the midwife advised me not to eat sugary stuff the day before I see her as this can give a positive.
Hope this reassures you.Try not to worry too much as it is probably down to your diet. 
Good luck
:hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

I've had glucose in my urine for the last 2 midwife appointments. Meanwhile, I've passed the 1 hour glucose test with flying colours. I'm waiting on results from a "random glucose blood test". If that comes back high, I'll have to take the fasting glucose test. If it comes back normal, the midwife says it can just be how my body is handling sugars during pregnancy. I'll know for sure in a couple of days but it appears I may be one of those pregnant women who trigger the pee-test but so long as the bloods remain good then there's no worries.

Good luck!


----------



## Louise N

Thank you for your replies. That's really reassuring. I've been very careful over the last week and have been very surprised at the amount of sugar in certain foods, it's been a real eye opener!

*fingers crossed for my appointment this week*

amerikiwi, good luck for your test results!


----------



## rwhite

I had glucose in my urine at my mw appointment on Monday, but I had eaten some ice-cream not too long beforehand so apparently that can make a big difference. We have these POAS tests that change colour due to the amount of glucose and mw said that a lady the other day got the yellow strip turned to brown the other day (very high concentration). Turns out she'd eaten a chocolate bar before her appoint :haha:

It shouldn't be anything to worry about, good luck xx


----------



## amerikiwi

I got my blood results back and as is well. I am consistently showing high levels in my urine but all the different glucose blood tests have come back clear. They were concerned since I was specifically not eating sugar in 2 days prior to appointments and still turning the test strip dark brown (the highest it goes) but since three sets of bloods have come back clear (with room to spare!) then it's just being chalked up as one of those weird pregnancy things. No harm to baby nor myself and they suspect once bubs is born, it'll go back to normal.


----------

